# Cougar Identification?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Scouting for deer, ended up with a bunch of pictures of cougars on the cams. Just out of curiosity was wondering if there are any tricks or tips to telling the sex of a cougar, or if anyone can tell what these cats are. I've never really seen too many of them, these may all be pics of the same cat for all I know.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like the same lion to me. 

One can tell the sex of a cougar with a fairly high degree of accuracy just by looking at the head. A female's head is going to be longer and narrower in comparison while a tom's head is more round. The nose band is also going to be darker and more pronounced on a tom. 

Judging by your photos then, I'm pretty sure that's a female.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Female


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like the same cat to me .


----------

